

Ask HN: What is your favourite podcast at the moment? - samweinberg

I subscribe to Radiolab and the Nerdist. Looking for some recommendations.<p>What do you listen to?
======
runjake
Back to Work by Merlin Mann. It's about 80% absurd conversation and then bam!
he sneak attacks you by dropping a bomb shell nugget of wisdom.

Nerdist by Chris Hardwick. Intimate interviews with people I'd never otherwise
ever hear about, along with a few people I do know about.

Accidental Tech Podcast by Marco Arment, John Siracusa and one or two other
people.

The Talk Show by John Gruber.

Marco and Gruber frequently annoy me, but they do have valuable insights
(albeit some that are terribly skewed)

~~~
jeff303
Thanks for the Back to Work recommendation. It's one of my new favorites.

------
tptacek
EconTalk. Planet Money. Pop Culture Happy Hour. Slate's Political podcast.
This American Life. COOKING ISSUES.

------
aorshan
ESPN Fantasy Focus Baseball, Behind the Dish with Keith Law, This Week in
Startups, Nerd Poker: Dungeons and Dragons with Brian Posehn and Friends (A
bunch of hilarious comedians playing D&D together. It is very entertaining)

------
t0
<http://theindustry.cc> and <http://foundation.bz>

------
EvanKelly
I still really like Stuff You Should Know.

The two hosts are very engaging, and they're short enough for me to finish one
on a commute.

~~~
jeff303
It took me a few episodes to warm up to it, but now I just can't get enough of
their banter. I particularly recommend the episode on foot binding in China.

------
fananta
This American Life is always great and The Complete Guide to Everything is
actually really humbling to listen to (in an odd way)

------
b3b0p
8-4 Play

Giant Bombcast

Weekend Confirmed

These are my top 3 weekly that I look forward to listening to.

~~~
EvanKelly
I barely play video games anymore, but I still like listening to the bombcast
guys. They all have different playing styles and it's fun to hear how they
each approach a game.

------
bitmoto
2600

Joe Rogan

Ruby Freelancers

at 1.5x speed still trying to catch up

